# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Diet crash stories

## McFly

Guys I'm on a precontest diet and doing a photo shoot in 5.2 weeks.
Today my diet crashed.. I couldn't help myself feeling fat, no energy ect and I ate 2 hamburgers, fish, dim sims , potatoe cake and ice cream. 
I feel so full but I think it might help me get through the next 5 weeks.
Anyone els have stories like this?

----------


## elcrisp76

Mate, don't let it worry you too much.. You've got the dedication and discipline to train hard - you just have to extend that motivation towards dieting strictly.. You're going to screw up a few times, but in the act of failing you're going to strengthen your resolve and inevitably succeed.. 

Its a bit of a toughie that you've set yourself such a strict deadline, esp when you can't hit the cardio side very hard, but you'll get there.. Hit me up sometime for a few recipes that should make the transition easier - it helps with the mind numbing diet if you can eat a few things that help preserve your sanity  :Smilie:

----------


## McFly

Thanx bro meens alot, I'm back ontrack now anyway! 
Are you from Melbourne?

----------


## elcrisp76

Bwahahaha.. You know it  :Wink:

----------


## McFly

> Bwahahaha.. You know it


I know you don't I? Lol

----------


## terraj

I remember your old pics, when you were just starting.

Got any new ones?

----------


## McFly

> I remember your old pics, when you were just starting.
> 
> Got any new ones?



Yeah just uploaded pics in members pics.. Check them out

----------


## ranging1

bro relax we all cheat sometimes

i looked at ur carb cycling diet, i think ur high carb day is stuffed, your not eating enough, its no wonder why ur feeling so lethargic

also ur protein intake is to high in my opinion

if ya feeling lethargic on ya low carb days, i always like to implment a carb up day to give yaself the energy and make yaself look full

btw if your from melbourne aswell  :Smilie:  where ya training at?

----------


## Narkissos

I don't cheat on contest diets.

I can't see how, if one feels fat, grabbing a couple hamburgers is going to make one feel less fat.

So my mind doesn't compel me to.

----------


## Kawigirl

IMO...seems men usually have an easier time with not cheating. I know I go crazy at some points during dieting. And, it usually happens around the 10 week mark for me. 
I have cheated...not gonna lie, but I've never gone crazy. That would wreck havoc and I'd be screwed. All that work...to blow it all at once? Iv'e certainly learned a few lessons doing so.

----------


## McFly

A 24 hour gym in s.e suburbs u?

----------


## csavage0

> I don't cheat on contest diets.
> 
> I can't see how, if one feels fat, grabbing a couple hamburgers is going to make one feel less fat.
> 
> So my mind doesn't compel me to.



One strong minded individual lol. Just takes discipline like this. It takes someone who really wants it and reminds them self of what they want through out the day to be like this in my opinion.

----------


## boz

IMO for size i reckon you can cheat at least once a fortnight, anything else though such as cutting, I would be worried about high calorie intake of fatty foods.

Also depends on how often your actually doing cardio or some sort of HIT, and not just the weights.

----------


## dec11

i rem trying to make weight for a plift comp once, i encountered a cheese cake one evening just sitting around doing nothing minding its own business, at one stage i nearly had my face buried in it, ate the whole fookn thing lol. the missus near killed me

----------


## rocknRIGGAR

Hi fly iv successfully cut 20kg start to finish clean no cheat day! I'm in Melb look me up if u need some solid advice chhers dude!
I dropped my cheat days my social outing friends !!!! It's all about maintaing the frame of mind all the time even in ur sleep lol! Nothing nor anyone can get between u and your food training full stop on my Sunday I'd go out breakfast fin a cafe to accommodate me and my food! I'd order a 10 egg white omelet w spinage mushroom and fresh tomatoe for example... 3 month dude it gos quick and ur body dose adjust !!! Gosh I was depleting on chook and tuna p powder and body was no longer craving ! Go thought the pain and once u enter the clean zone ur sweet and it's easy !! Ur body no longer craves but I must say it like giving up smoking and worth it ur body starts harmonizing and u begin to become very intune w your pure inner self !! Which is a great feeling once achieved !

----------


## hankdiesel

I am 8 weeks into my contest contest and have not cheated. I won't even consider it. I'm surprised at hearing that not everyonr has my mindset. This is my 2nd show. The last time the worst thing I did was eat to many cashews in one sitting. I lost my mind for a minute and had 3x what I was suppose to.

----------


## JMumf

> I am 8 weeks into my contest contest and have not cheated. I won't even consider it. I'm surprised at hearing that not everyonr has my mindset. This is my 2nd show. The last time the worst thing I did was eat to many cashews in one sitting. I lost my mind for a minute and had 3x what I was suppose to.


There is always more than one way to approach a contest diet brother. I have one meal a week of whatever I want all the way up to a week before a show. I've never had a problem getting into contest shape following this formula.

----------


## hankdiesel

> There is always more than one way to approach a contest diet brother. I have one meal a week of whatever I want all the way up to a week before a show. I've never had a problem getting into contest shape following this formula.


That sound great. Do you work with someone or do you do your own prep?

----------


## hankdiesel

I think also if it is a planned cheat meal then it's not really cheating......it's just part your your diet.

----------


## JMumf

> That sound great. Do you work with someone or do you do your own prep?


I've been working with the same guy for almost 15 years....although I've only been competing since 2005. I guess my point was that contest dieting doesn't have to be miserable. I'm about 8 weeks out now and eating 3600 cals a day and getting leaner by the day. I just hate to see these young guys torturing themselves only to burn out not so far down the road.

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

melbourne must b where all the big boys live... haha im in brissy but i might have to move to melbourne for inspiration

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> There is always more than one way to approach a contest diet brother. I have one meal a week of whatever I want all the way up to a week before a show. I've never had a problem getting into contest shape following this formula.


I sopport this way of thinking, i promote 1 cheat meal per week while in contest prerp i eliminate it anywhere between 2-4 weeks out depends on the prep status...if everything is done well the rest of the week the one mel is a marely a recharge for the body, soul and mind...must be kept to one meal though...XXL

----------

